# New to the forum



## Ashtoreth (Dec 29, 2015)

Hi everyone! I'm new to the forum and looking for advice and support. Lovely to read all your posts.
Me and Hubby are 28 and been TTC for 7 years. Decided to adopt 6 months ago and been preparing ourselves.
Really excited as we officially sent off our forms of interest to LA and an agency last week. Cant wait to hear back!
Wonderer ed if there is anyone else in Wiltshire or using CCS?
Thanks everyone xx


----------



## Mumanddad (Apr 6, 2014)

Hey didn't want to read and run, congratulations on making the decision to adopt I hope you have a wonderful adoption journey. 
Big hugs Becky x x


----------



## Nicola30 (Jun 13, 2011)

Welcome to planet adoption!
You'll find answers to all of your questions somewhere on here, there are some good threads already started you might find useful, especially for those just starting the journey.

Wishing you much luck X


----------



## Mrsm291 (Jul 20, 2015)

Hi Ashtoreth,
Congratulations on your decision - exciting times ahead for you!
I am actually based in Wiltshire! And we did look at using CCS, everyone there seemed really lovely. We were really torn between them and another VA. However, CCS gave us the training dates that they next had available if we were to go ahead with them and they were months away! We were far too impatient to wait so we went with the other agency. We were approved at the beginning of November having started the process in April, and we are now linked with a sibling group. 
x


----------



## Darmum (Nov 24, 2015)

Hi Ashtoreth, 
I'm in South West and have attended CCS's info day. I know someone who adopted a sibling group from CCS and according to them, the training sessions and after care provided to them are excellent! All the staff I met at the initial meeting and info day were really friendly and efficient, too. 
We decided to go with our LA at the end for a geographical reason and also we wanted to go for FtA route, but I'm sure that CCS would've been excellent. Have you made the decision yet?

We had initial home visit by LA SW in November, submitted our ROI just before Christmas and are now sorting out timings for stage one. 
All very exciting! Let's enjoy the process! 


Hi Mrsm291,
Congratulations on your linking, that sounds very quick! I hope we can meet our own LOs soon, too!


----------



## Mrsm291 (Jul 20, 2015)

Hi Darmum,
Yes we were shocked at how quickly we were linked. We had a visit from the childrens social worker and family finder last week and now have a matching information meeting with a load of people (including their foster carers) for the end of February. Scary! Still early days we know but we're feeling very hopeful. 

Good luck with your process - and do enjoy it. I really enjoyed both stage 1 and stage 2. 

All the best. x


----------

